# Air leak driver's side door? Any solutions?



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

The truck is a 96 Dodge 2500 reg cab. The door is closed fully but there is an air leak that is too loud on the highway. Very annoying. Anyone else deal with this? Solutions?

There is a foam weather strip that should seal the door, but there must be a slight gap.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

If the weather stripping is good it is usually a worn out hinge pin or bushing.
open the door and lift it from the bottom upwards, if it moves free of the vehicle
then that is the problem. It doesn't take much. My wifes blazer developed the 
same problem. Drives me crazy. Gotta crank up the stereo.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Turn Your Heater All The way Up on Fresh Air and Light an Incense Stick.Hold It around the Door in Question And Watch the Smoke Blow out the Leaking Area.Then You are more than likely gonna Find that It Is the Top,Lower the Glass Then Open the Door Put Your Knees in the Center of The Door On The Inside.Grab The Top And pull it In Till You figure its gonna Seal .Shut Door And Retest Gotta Love them Smoke Stiks


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

there are 3 separate pieces of weatherstripping for Dodges - either could be worn- especially if you run the light beacon power cable through the door.
The one I fight with most is the front/top on the cab that runs along the A pillar- it slides in the channel and usually slides too far forward. There is the normal door gasket around the whole door itself and a foam piece at the back of the door opening on the cab. Look for damage to any of them.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Bajak;731286 said:


> If the weather stripping is good it is usually a worn out hinge pin or bushing.
> open the door and lift it from the bottom upwards, if it moves free of the vehicle
> then that is the problem. It doesn't take much. My wifes blazer developed the
> same problem. Drives me crazy. Gotta crank up the stereo.


If the door is closed, I don't understand why a worn hinge pin or bushing would matter.

What if I added some additional foam or weatherstripping to seal it further??


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Acmemechanic;731470 said:


> Turn Your Heater All The way Up on Fresh Air and Light an Incense Stick.Hold It around the Door in Question And Watch the Smoke Blow out the Leaking Area.Then You are more than likely gonna Find that It Is the Top,Lower the Glass Then Open the Door Put Your Knees in the Center of The Door On The Inside.Grab The Top And pull it In Till You figure its gonna Seal .Shut Door And Retest Gotta Love them Smoke Stiks


Thanks for the reply but whether the door has an air leak is not in question. It has an air leak, what do I do about it??


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

jgoetter1;733937 said:


> Thanks for the reply but whether the door has an air leak is not in question. It has an air leak, what do I do about it??


I Just happened To Have Known that the Tops Frequently Get a Slight Bow Outward And A gentle Bend Will Suffice.If The Weather Strip Is Not Damaged Then The Door and Striker Are Fully Adjustable.Get a Floor Jack and a Longer Board[18"] or so and Support The Lower door Edge with the Door about 1/2 way Open Don't lift Just Support it,Loosen The Upper Hinge Door Side Bolts And Give It a Nudge Toward the Truck Re-tighten Them. Do The Same on The Lower next.Not both at same time or you will Loose your Height.Lower The Jack a Gently Try to Close The Door.Now In The Door Jamb Loosen The Striker and Move It Toward The Inside.Retry The Door You Will Have to peek At The Striker As to Check it adjustment.Close the Door and Check The Body Lines.Readjust as Needed.Road Test And You should Be All Set!!!! The Smoke Test If Done Was Going To Tell You Where Your leak Is So You Can Pay Careful Attention to that area.If You choose Not To do It Then trial And Error Is Your Chosen Method.Again I do believe A Slight Bend In The Top Of The Door Is All that Is needed.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

jgoetter1;733936 said:


> If the door is closed, I don't understand why a worn hinge pin or bushing would matter.
> 
> What if I added some additional foam or weatherstripping to seal it further??


Worn hinge pins could keep the door from seating correctly against the gaskets.
Think about how the door operates- it's basic function, and you should be able to resolve it without much trouble.

adding foam is bad- fix the problem- hinges (common on 94-98 Rams about now), gaskets, or bowed door.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

If the truck is a beater and you only use the drivers door...how about just using some good ol' Expanding Foam? Seal that sucker up real tight. If someone needs to come in have them climb through the window!

Just kidding... The Hinges are messed up. Had an ambulance that did the same thing. We put new bushings on it and also some new FACTORY Spec'd rubber on it and it was as good as new.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you sure its not the window seal?


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Pirsch;734394 said:


> If the truck is a beater and you only use the drivers door...how about just using some good ol' Expanding Foam? Seal that sucker up real tight. If someone needs to come in have them climb through the window!
> 
> Just kidding... The Hinges are messed up. Had an ambulance that did the same thing. We put new bushings on it and also some new FACTORY Spec'd rubber on it and it was as good as new.


Heck For That matter Weld It Shut.That will Cure It For Sure!!!!!


----------



## siewertenterpri (Aug 30, 2008)

If it warms up take a garden hose and spray around the windshield and see if water leaks inside the cab. If not, it's probably the weather stripping in the door. It is not that expensive to replace, a lot of after market company's make the stuff.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Acmemechanic;734048 said:


> I Just happened To Have Known that the Tops Frequently Get a Slight Bow Outward And A gentle Bend Will Suffice.If The Weather Strip Is Not Damaged Then The Door and Striker Are Fully Adjustable.Get a Floor Jack and a Longer Board[18"] or so and Support The Lower door Edge with the Door about 1/2 way Open Don't lift Just Support it,Loosen The Upper Hinge Door Side Bolts And Give It a Nudge Toward the Truck Re-tighten Them. Do The Same on The Lower next.Not both at same time or you will Loose your Height.Lower The Jack a Gently Try to Close The Door.Now In The Door Jamb Loosen The Striker and Move It Toward The Inside.Retry The Door You Will Have to peek At The Striker As to Check it adjustment.Close the Door and Check The Body Lines.Readjust as Needed.Road Test And You should Be All Set!!!! The Smoke Test If Done Was Going To Tell You Where Your leak Is So You Can Pay Careful Attention to that area.If You choose Not To do It Then trial And Error Is Your Chosen Method.Again I do believe A Slight Bend In The Top Of The Door Is All that Is needed.


Ding Ding Ding

We have a winner!


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

apik1;734411 said:


> Are you sure its not the window seal?


I know its the top of the door. I also know the door is off kilter. I'm going to check the bushings and hinges and make the adjustments.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Update Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jgoetter1;735058 said:


> I know its the top of the door. I also know the door is off kilter. I'm going to check the bushings and hinges and make the adjustments.


Hows about an Update.All That typing That Was Required To give A Answer That You were Satisfied With Deserves AN UpDate


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Take the muffler off the truck, that will deaden the noise of the door


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

They typing would be much easier if every word wasnt capitalized.


----------

